# Aussie Army Vehicles



## Dragon (Sep 21, 2004)

This is the only picture around a Land Rover, and it comes from my collection as well






Will try to find more of other vehicles[/img]


----------



## Dragon (Sep 21, 2004)

Heres a UNIMOG
http://www.defence.gov.au/sealion/images/gallery/120304/RAN8109938_040310_204_lo.jpg


----------



## Dragon (Sep 21, 2004)

This website here has many photos of both Army Vehicles And RAN warships
http://www.defence.gov.au/sealion/images/gallery/120304/


----------

